# Neely's up-and-down 2016



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

This seems like a good time to catch up a little on Neely's year. There's a pretty bright dividing line right in the middle of the year, when he was diagnosed with Addison's. Before that, we had earned 20 titles and awards. Then there's a gap between July 2 (just days before he started showing symptoms) and Sept. 10, when (glory be!) he earned his CDSP Utility Dog title.

I think the highlight of our competitive year was just last Saturday, though--Dec. 10, when Neely earned his first UKC Utility qualifying score. What a rush that was!

Here's the synopsis for the year. We're in line for some year-end rankings, but it will be months before those are all sorted out. 

Now that I look at it, I'm missing the last 3 UKC Rally High in Trials from November. Oh well. I'll fix my spreadsheet but won't bother with changing this post.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What an impressive list of titles, awards, and championships (and you even left some of them off!) Congratulations to you and Neely!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, what a year! You've really come through so strongly even after the Addison's diagnosis. Congrats!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wowsa! He hardly skipped a beat! Well done Team Neely! Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, what a wonderful accomplishment for both of you. You clearly have put a lot of effort into this and Neely, even with Addison's Disease - is quite the clever chap.


----------

